# Dream Trips ..



## Scotjimland

I often sit and dream of travelling and where I would like to go .. 
Many places I haven't seen yet, many I can only dream of.. 

My dream trip would be a year long trip to the US .. Travelling across the southern states, up the west coast and on to Canada finally reaching Alaska .. 

But first Europe .. much yet still to see .. 

What is YOUR dream trip ?  

Jim n Jan


Sorry, I meant to post this on General Chit chat


----------



## johnsandywhite

:lol: I am actually going to do it Jim. Well 3 months of it anyway. The southern route from the East coast to the West Coast. Going to start in Florida and head West for Xmas in California and then back to Florida. Maybe next year we may do the Northern route. :wink:


----------



## Scotjimland

A man after my own heart..  
We hope, plan, dream to do this in a couple of years time.. I wish you well and look forward to reading about your adventure.. Are you hiring an RV or shipping your own ?

Jim


----------



## johnsandywhite

8) Thanks Jim. Buying another, then shipping it back. :wink:


----------



## 96109

This one is in the very early stages of planning...

Dublin - Holyhead and then drive to Portsmouth. Sail across to Santander in Spain and from there up to Andorra, across the south of France, into Italy and around the Lake Como area, up into Switzerland, Germany, Belgium, back into France, cross from Calais to Dover and return home via Holyhead again. It is only the early stages of planning and I'm looking at 5 weeks. To be honest thats all the leave I would have really.  

Anybody already done this trip?

Dec.


----------



## johnsandywhite

Hi *Tourer64*. The only thing I would question is why the ferry to Santander? Why not to Roscoff or St Malo or Cherbourg. Then down the Coast of France into Spain through San Sebastion. Then across to Madrid up the coast of Spain to Barcleona and then Andorra and continue. Just a thought. :wink:


----------



## 96109

Hi johnsandywhite,

The reason for not driving down through France was nothing more than just leaving France alone for a year. I don't particulary want to or need to avoid France just thinking of an alternative. It is quite possible though that we may go your route.  I'm definately open to all suggestions.

Dec.


----------



## tonyt

Tourer64 - that's an awful lots of miles, and countries, to cover in 5 weeks - I reckon that'll give you about 20 minutes in each place!
I admire your plan to realise that dream but make the dream even more enjoyable by trimming it down a bit, in fact make it into 2 or 3 dream trips and then you can really enjoy each one.
It's very tempting to try and see everywhere in one go but I think many will agree that you will wish you'd seen more of less.


----------



## 96109

Hi Tony,

This is the sort of info I need. I travelled this year for 3 weeks from Cherbourg to Monaco and back and while it didn't put a strain on me time wise, I would have liked a bit more time down south, hence the reason for cutting across the south of france again. I don't really know if 5 weeks is going to be enough but the one thing I am sure of I can't extend the trip. 

Have you undertaken this trip before? and if so how long should it ge given to do it any justice?

Thanks,

Dec.


----------



## johnsandywhite

tonyt said:


> that's an awful lots of miles, and countries, to cover in 5 weeks - .


 8O We covered 4 countries in 1 day on my wife's 50th birthday. :wink:


----------



## tonyt

johnsandywhite said:


> 8O We covered 4 countries in 1 day on my wife's 50th birthday. :wink:


Na na na-na, we covered 3 countries in 30 mins (Switzerland, Leichtenstein and Austria).

Out of interest - did you know that Leichtenstein's National Anthem is the same tune as the British one?


----------



## johnsandywhite

tonyt said:


> Out of interest - did you know that Leichtenstein's National Anthem is the same tune as the British one?


 8O No. I didn't know that. You learn something new everyday. That's 2 things I've learned today. :wink:


----------



## tonyt

Tourer64 said:


> Have you undertaken this trip before? and if so how long should it ge given to do it any justice?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Dec.


Dec - it's that proverbial piece of string again. It all depends on how long you like to spend in one place and how long you want to sit behind that steering wheel.
My general advice would be: don't make many, if any site bookings, don't plan to drive for more than 4 hours in a day (much less if you can), pick out some specific places you want to visit to give you some plan to work to but always be flexible so you can change your plan as you go. 
Europe is a big place and the places you don't get to this time will still be there next time. 
But that's just me - some love to gobble up the miles and cross as many borders as possible - that's why motorhoming is so much to so many.

Enjoy it


----------



## Pusser

Norway would be mine if I could get fair weather and win the lottery.


----------



## eddied

:? 
My dream trip will probably stay just that! Had considered swapping my Bessacarr for an Extreme Camper Landrover based - www.extremecamper.com - a lovely bit of equipment built here in Italy. With this I'd head across to Turkey, Iran, Pakistan and on to China for the 2008 Olympics in Beijing. There is a Chinese organization that could give the necessary assistance once there www.chinaexploration.com
Still trying to persuade wife/brother/doctor that I've not lost my marbles compeletely. saluti, eddied


----------



## Scotjimland

Hi eddied  

What a wonderful dream, I do hope you persue it and make it come true  
Keep us informed if you do. 

Thank you for the links.. the extreme landrover looks great..


All the Best 

Jim


----------



## 95978

Hi Tourer 68

Time wise 5 weeks should be fine. In 2003 I rode a Harley from NW England to the south coast hopped on a ferry to Santander, rode to Barcelona where we stayed for 3 days for the Harley rally (and also went to see the Rolling Stones).
After that we did a 5 DAY trip taking in France, Monaco, Italy, Switzerland, Lichtenstein, Austria, Germany, Luxembourg, The Netherlands and back.
Admittedly we didn't see much but it just goes to show how small Europe is.
This year in our demountable we covered the Alsace region of France, the Black Forest and Rhine Valley in Germany, Valkenberg and Marstrict in The Netherlands and Ghent in Belgium. We had a great time and that was all done in our two week summer holiday.

Good luck and have fun


----------



## tonyt

Pusser - I must agree with you - Norway is calling me too.
I once did a Eurail train trip from Stockholm to Narvik to Oslo during which I saw some incredible scenery along the Norwegian coastline and have always wanted to get back there. 
It's in my little black book of places I must see but so are lots of others
Must also get back to Picos de Europa in northern Spain, Lunersee in Austria, the coastline from Trieste down to the Albanian border etc etc etc - the list is endless - I really don't have time for all this typing - got to make plans.........


----------



## aido

*post subject*

Dec.
Thats sounds like a great trip to plan. this year we left Dunlaoghaire-Holyhead-Birmingham to visit sister-Dover -Calais-Guines for a few days-Jabbeke Belgium-Masstrick Netherlands-Birkelt Luxembourg-(Mosel Valley Germany my favourite part of the trip) Bernie Riveria-Chamboard Loire valley-Bracieux Loire valley-Cande-sur Beurvon Loire valley-Angers-La-trinite on the Atlantic-Dol-de Breachnae-Le grand large near Cherbourg-le bein assis -calais Dover --Folkestone-Clent hills-Stanmore hall-Home farm Aglesley-Dunlaoghaire-Home That trip took 5 weeks 6,500kl.........aido


----------



## 96109

Thanks everyone for your replies/advice regarding my proposed trip.

We are meeting friends this weekend who are considering doing the trip with us in their m/h. This could turn out to be the first official planning meeting and therefore the start of putting some substance to the plan. As the trip starts to take shape, I'll let you know and then any proposals that you have can be taken into consideration at that stage. 

Dec.


----------



## navman

Like pusser and Tonyt one of our dream trips is Norway. We are planning to do it in 2007.... Aim to be north of the artic circle for the longest day. I hear it is big party time then much like our new years eve.

If anyone has done the trip I would be please to hear of how long it took. Looking to start at Bergen.

Also the US has to be on the list ( hope to be going to the Southwest next year but not with the van)....as has Croatia


----------

